# Looks like the Individual and Special Paint gates have opened for ED



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

All I can say is wow! There's gonna be some really, really cool looking BMW's we're gonna be seeing from some fellow EDer's. :thumbup:

Just read the bulletin about the M Cars being made available for ED effective 2/2/2009, but the dessert was having the ability to do special paint requests and Individual orders (for specific models that have this available).

As a former special paint request Individual Stratus Gray 2006 330Cic owner, I must say that this news is most welcome.

Again, I can't wait to see the creations and rainbow of new colors we would not otherwise see in stock. While it may be uncommon and rare to see an Individual/Special paint ED, it will definitely be a sight to behold.

So for any of you doing a special paint or Individual ED, *please post the pics.* If not, I'll personally make a formal request to Beewang to have you banned if we learn that your picture cheating on us.

P.S. Almost forgot to mention: the paint request has to sent through to regional distribution hq for approval, so it's not like the request happens instantly. Just FYI.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Adrian -- I don't quite understand. Does that mean we could get a 3-series in Carbon Black? A sign that Individual cars are coming to the US now?


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> All I can say is wow! There's gonna be some really, really cool looking BMW's we're gonna be seeing from some fellow EDer's. :thumbup:
> 
> Just read the bulletin about the M Cars being made available for ED effective 2/2/2009, but the dessert was having the ability to do special paint requests and Individual orders (for specific models that have this available).
> 
> ...


This is fantastic news!! But I have to ask - does this include individual interiors? Don't tease me dude. If I can now get the Syrah Blue I may spontaneously combust. I guess staying on in NYC for another year without needing a car may work out in more ways than one.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Gig103 said:


> Adrian -- I don't quite understand. Does that mean we could get a 3-series in Carbon Black? A sign that Individual cars are coming to the US now?





cruise_bone said:


> This is fantastic news!! But I have to ask - does this include individual interiors? Don't tease me dude. If I can now get the Syrah Blue I may spontaneously combust. I guess staying on in NYC for another year without needing a car may work out in more ways than one.


Okay, here's an example. On 6 Series, they have Individual paints available for US delivery, but you couldn't do ED on one. Now you can.

Forever and ever, you couldn't make a special paint request for ED because of production and time constraints. Now you can.

The key is getting a paint request approved in the color you want. It might or might not happen.

I'll give you a perfect, personal example: When I was considering getting an 08 M Roadster, I wanted Ruby Black soooooooo bad. (I got the Hot Chocolate Clubman instead and got my wife the 535i wagon- dayum, I got some points for that:bigpimp They couldn't do it, but they said I could do it for a 335i.  Same thing happened when I got my Stratus Gray 330Cic in 2006- I wanted Impala Brown, but it wasn't available, so that's how I got Stratus.

So it's all a matter of availability and whether they can pull that paint can out and do it. So, cruise_bone, Syrah Blue may or may not be available, but it never hurts to try- even if it costs $3-5k.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, Adrian. I'll take an E92 328 in Space Grey with Syrah Blue interior!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> So it's all a matter of availability and whether they can pull that paint can out and do it. So, cruise_bone, Syrah Blue may or may not be available, but it never hurts to try- even if it costs $3-5k.


So do you have some pics of examples of these sorts of cars? So we could get an idea of the possibilities and how cool they might look?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Snareman said:


> So do you have some pics of examples of these sorts of cars? So we could get an idea of the possibilities and how cool they might look?


Look at the .pdf in post 3 above


----------



## uglietta (May 25, 2008)

*Individual on F01*

An idea if there are Individual color/trim choices available for a new 7 via ED?


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Very cool. I would love to have a blue leather interior on a blue exterior car. I assume this wouldn't be an option for the car I just ordered?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

soledoc said:


> Very cool. I would love to have a blue leather interior on a blue exterior car. I assume this wouldn't be an option for the car I just ordered?


The answer is yes and no.

Yes its available via "BMW Individual".

.... But no.. given that you are here at ED forum (and by default a "TightWad"). You wouldn't pay for the Pricing of "Individual"


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Did they release pricing....last I checked some colors were as much as $3000. I doubt the avg. 3er buyer is going to spend an additional 10% of the price of the car on just ext. paint. I have also seen int. colors run as high at $8k, so to get that special paint and leather could run $11k+. I see people maybe doing special paints and such, but nothing truly individual here in the States.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

uglietta said:


> An idea if there are Individual color/trim choices available for a new 7 via ED?


Too early to say, but I'm sure they'll introduce an Individual program for 7er's.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

cruise_bone said:


> Thanks, Adrian. I'll take an E92 328 in Space Grey with Syrah Blue interior!!


I didn't see anything in that bulletin pertaining to leather choices. It alluded to paint. Sorry, don't want to get your hopes up.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope everyone understands how great this is. Not only can we spend truly large sums on ED travels, we will be able to order cars that are uglier (oops, I meant "more distinctive") than anyone could imagine.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm diggin the maple anthracite trim...

But, like everyone else, I'd like to know what this customization costs...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

335i said:


> I'm diggin the maple anthracite trim...
> 
> But, like everyone else, I'd like to know what this customization costs...


If you have to ask, you can't afford it. 

But this is great news. Not that it applies to us anymore.

Here in the UK, individual paint is £775 extra on a 335i M-Sport package. Marino leather adds £2,190. Ordinary Dakota leather is about £1000.00
On a low trim 318iES the paint is £1,305 and Marino Leather is £2,405. Getting both along with a set of indivual rims, mandatory indidvual door sills and headliner adds £5100 to the price.

Despite the availiblity, I haven't seen a single Individual BMW here in North Wales.

Oh and that Maple trim is £555.00, nearly double the price of standard wood trim.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> If you have to ask, you can't afford it.
> 
> But this is great news. Not that it applies to us anymore.
> 
> ...


Hey, buddy! :hi: Good to see you. Hope all is well in the UK and that you're enjoying your new Mini.

I have to agree with you though.

On a similar note, before this gets crazy and people get confused on the Individual part, *everyone should know that this did not mean you can start trying to order different trims or leather upholsteries.*


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> *If you have to ask, you can't afford it.*
> 
> But this is great news. Not that it applies to us anymore.
> 
> ...


I'm confused...  So because I want to look at a price tag means I can't afford it? Hardly.

I don't think it's a question of "being able to afford it" - but if the benefit is worth the cost. I always look at a price tag before I buy.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

335i said:


> I'm confused...  So because I want to look at a price tag means I can't afford it? Hardly.
> 
> I don't think it's a questions of "being able to afford it" - but if the benefit is worth the cost. I always look at a price tag before I buy.


I hear you.

But before we get into a affordability, benefits, and cost, let's just nip this in the butt with regard to availability. Unless you're in a country that offers the Individual program for orders (and I mean, the whole package, not just Individual paints), getting anything else beyond paint is a moot point for US or European Delivery excluding the 6 Series.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> I hear you.
> 
> But before we get into a affordability, benefits, and cost, let's just nip this in the butt with regard to availability. Unless you're in a country that offers the Individual program for orders (and I mean, the whole package, not just Individual paints), getting anything else beyond paint is a moot point for US or European Delivery excluding the 6 Series.




I was really hoping for that trim...

So is there a list or chart of paint colors?


----------

